# Angler's Prayer



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I thank Thee, Lord, for these hands of mine
that can lift a rod and reel.
For the solitude on the river bank
as I fix myself a meal.

Thank you for each starry night
that I have pitched a tent.
Where catfish ran, a full moon rose,
for all the times you've sent.

I thank Thee, Father, for these eyes of mine,
that's caught a sunset's gold.
Those memories I will treasure,
when I take to growing old.

You've protected me when the tide was high,
and the strong winds began to rise.
And guided my rig to a harbor safe,
beneath dark, and violent skies.

You've taught me, God, through the great
outdoors, to see that life is fair.
So I thank Thee, Father, on bended knee,
as I send this "Angler's Prayer."
-Sandy Carroll


----------

